# Coolant leak behind the engine.



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I think that is the oil cooler. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> I think that is the oil cooler.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I had mine replaced under Powertrain Warranty. Though it did take a conversation with GM Customer Support:grim:. Funny, because I had no idea there was a leak and the dealer pointed it out to me.


----------



## Myfirstdeal (Apr 6, 2015)

I know this is thread resurrection, but may be the info will be helpful to some one. My oil cooler was replaced under warranty. This stopped very slow coolant consumption problem I had ( quart of coolant every 1000 miles or so). I also replaced the o-ring on the coolant reservoir tank. 

Per notes from technician coolant system pressure test did not show any leaks (performed 3X). However when replacing the oil cooler (for oil leak) it was found that there was a coolant leak as well.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I checked mine today and so far no leaks (134k).


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

****, looks like the pics aren't visible anymore.

Just recently I've noticed a _very slight_ coolant smell after turning the car off and getting out. I looked underhood, but couldn't find anything immediately visible, nor did the overflow tank look to be low.


----------

